# Schwalbe Amber Wall 27 x 1 1/4 tyre



## upsidedown (15 Feb 2009)

Brand new, well it went on the bike and changed it for a Marathon the day after.
Free to collect from Kingswinford or may be able to post if you cover the cost (no idea how much ).


----------



## upsidedown (11 Aug 2009)

Just having a tidy up and it's still there if anyone wants it. I'm in Brum and Redditch daily so can meet if you want to pick up.


----------



## Young Un (12 Aug 2009)

upsidedown said:


> Just having a tidy up and it's still there if anyone wants it. I'm in Brum and Redditch daily so can meet if you want to pick up.




Does it have tread? Or more importantly, would it be ok for turbo use?


----------



## chris667 (12 Aug 2009)

This would be nice for me. I've been looking for 27 x 1 1/4 stuff for ages!


----------



## Young Un (12 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> This would be nice for me. I've been looking for 27 x 1 1/4 stuff for ages!



Go for it Chris, as long as it is going to get used? I was only going to have it because I was local and could keep it as a spare for the old fixed.


----------



## chris667 (12 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> Go for it Chris, as long as it is going to get used? I was only going to have it because I was local and could keep it as a spare for the old fixed.


That's nice of you, thanks.

I might have a Karma 700c tyre that would work for the trainer, if you've got the wheels.


----------



## Young Un (13 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> That's nice of you, thanks.
> 
> I might have a Karma 700c tyre that would work for the trainer, if you've got the wheels.



Has to be 27" or 630 unfortunately


----------



## Radius (18 Aug 2009)

steve you can get 27 1 1/4" bontrager racelites for £10.50


----------



## Young Un (18 Aug 2009)

Radius said:


> steve you can get 27 1 1/4" bontrager racelites for £10.50




Awesomes, cheers Jack


----------

